# Salt Fork Info



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Going camping Aug. 18th-21st and bringing the boat. Usually only troll for eyes on erie but Geneva was filled up so we decided Salt Fork would be nice. Never fished the lake but would like to target eyes and panfish for the kids. Any info on what parts of the lake to fish to target those species would be nice. Not looking for exact spots just a general starting point. Also any info on water/boating conditions as far as depths or where to get a good map would be helpful. Thanks Nick


----------



## Procraft (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't go for eyes, but hear a good spot is out from the cabins area. There is a ramp over there, as running from the camping area is a ways. Many troll along the creek bed (look for 30 ft) in the no wake area off from the cabins then up toward the dam. For the panfish hear it is fairly good around the docks at the camping area. I bass fish so take my expert opinion with caution The lake is 30 ft deep at the deepest up by the dam, most areas are less than 20ft. Maps are available everywhere, probably at the lodge or the little conveience store about 3.8 miles up US 22 from I 77. The marinias may have them also. OnLine the map can be seen at http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/pdf/saltfork.pdf


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We are planning on docking the boat at the campground docks. I'll check out the maps for lake depths. Is there designated areas for tubing or can you do this anywhere on the lake...away from fisherman of coarse


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

FishON32 said:


> Thanks for the info. We are planning on docking the boat at the campground docks. I'll check out the maps for lake depths. Is there designated areas for tubing or can you do this anywhere on the lake...away from fisherman of coarse


ski zone is a short drive left from campers dock, go right from dock thru no wake to nice sandy boaters beach across from ald marina. goood fishing everywhere but the ald creekbed that runs the lenghtof the lake is very good!!! you will love this lake, nicest in ohio!! i'll be there also, have a camper just 3 miles from there and spend every weekend there!! red,white and black 19, cuddy soft top!!


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks wave! I'll be in a black & tan 18' Tracker Targa WT with black bimini and large OGF decals on the sides.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like you'll have a great weekend - have fun and good luck!


----------

